# Disneyland Paris



## puppymommo (Apr 8, 2015)

DD (20) in Germany for a semester abroad just visited Disneyland Paris on Monday. Apparently it was not very crowded and they got on a lot of rides and got to see the parade.  The pictures she posted look adorable. They have many of the same rides as Disneyland plus a few special  ones just for DL Paris. They had a great time.

There were lots of flowers with signs saying "Spring into Spring". I had a feeling looking at the pictures there was something different from Disneyland, then I realized it was the trees. There were a lot of trees, unlike Disneyland which feels very sterile as I remember it.

And don't worry, she did go to the big Paris tourist sights as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2015)

Disneyland in California has a LOT of trees.


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 8, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Disneyland in California has a LOT of trees.



I guess I am not paying attention to them while I am there! I've been to Disneyland many times, but I just don't remember the trees.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 8, 2015)

Disneyland has a lot of trees in the original phase - but not as many in newer CA Disney.


----------

